# La Marzocco GS3 brew pressure problem after vacation!



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

Hello,

After 10days of vacation,my GS3 have strange behavior:

Brew pressure was setup on 9bar and like that working for few months (after unboxing new machine). But when I put blind filter and try to do backflushing I got this strange rise od brew pressure only after 5sec.

Is any one who can tell me whats maybe the problem is,before I go to service(its under warranty).

I'am asking because if its something that I can deal with,it would save me time (pack machine,go to service,wait few days/weeks).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dominik Piechoczek (Feb 12, 2015)

Keeping it close to home makes it easy. I was living in Italy at the time, working as a bureaucrat for the United Nations, and had plenty of time to lay out our trip. But the destination needs to meet your family's unique dynamics. In-fighters might choose a place with lots of guided activities, procrastinators should book everything at once, blame-placers might opt to hire a travel agent to book the trip, and perfectionists should find a place where perfection just won't stand - say the medina in Marrakesh.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dominik Piechoczek said:


> Keeping it close to home makes it easy. I was living in Italy at the time, working as a bureaucrat for the United Nations, and had plenty of time to lay out our trip. But the destination needs to meet your family's unique dynamics. In-fighters might choose a place with lots of guided activities, procrastinators should book everything at once, blame-placers might opt to hire a travel agent to book the trip, and perfectionists should find a place where perfection just won't stand - say the medina in Marrakesh.


I was working as a waitress in a cocktail bar!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Dominik Piechoczek said:


> Keeping it close to home makes it easy. I was living in Italy at the time, working as a bureaucrat for the United Nations, and had plenty of time to lay out our trip. But the destination needs to meet your family's unique dynamics. In-fighters might choose a place with lots of guided activities, procrastinators should book everything at once, blame-placers might opt to hire a travel agent to book the trip, and perfectionists should find a place where perfection just won't stand - say the medina in Marrakesh.


WTF is this

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Amazing post. Bizarre.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

I'am a little confused









But my thoughts after this reply (about vacations,family dynamics) gone from my problem









Maybe thats was the point


----------



## Micky (Feb 6, 2015)

Do you still have the problem? What exactly is happening when you press a button to start brewing? Does the needle on the pressure gauge stay around 3 or so before jolting up to 9?

If so, the capacitor on your pump is probabaly gone and needs replacing. Otherwise you might have a crappy one way valve on the inlet that's letting water back out the wrong way which can cause the pump to take a little longer to fire sometimes. was it on while you were away or did you turn it off and turn off water supply?


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

Hi Mickey,

Its really weird - first few times I open GS3 and little release the valve and everything is great again... But its happen few times after that,and the weird thing is that I didnt open,release or do anything about that..but next day, during the night machine is off, everything is fine...amd thats happen once in a while!

Strange...this GS3 is brand new and in warranty till September 2015,but in my contry no tehnicall support- I need to take a machine to Wienna and thats to hard for me









If any suggestion- I would love to hear.. Thanks


----------



## Totem (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello Coyote, I am currently having the same issues with my GS3, did your problem ever get fixed and if so how?

thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol, random advertising, poster probably gets click through advertising money from his link. Post #2 that is.


----------



## Totem (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Dylan, I am not very familiar with blogs and not sure if you were referring to me or not. I am just trying to get help with my machine, not sure if I came to the right place. Hope Coyote can help.


----------



## Totem (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Dylan, I am not very familiar with blogs and not sure if you were referring to me or not. I am just trying to get help with my machine, not sure if I came to the right place. Hope Coyote can help.

ok now I see what you are saying, , I am not number 2, thx


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Totem, @coyote may be able to help otherwise I happened to see this post yesterday for a service company for the GS/3 http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=26544 which might help if needed


----------



## Totem (Sep 11, 2015)

Any news yet?


----------



## Totem (Sep 11, 2015)

I think I will email you Coyote, thanks


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

Hey Totem..sorry for late answer..

I called La Marzocco dealer- they promise that somebody will contact me..and nothing happens.

And after few nights of playing with gs 3 I found solutions:

Somehow I figureout to put blind filter I try to setup pressure again- you have that in yours manual: left side panel (left when you look in your gs 3) take off,take some wrench and start playing with pressure up or down. I did it 2 or 3 times after that again,and till now (few months after) everything is fine.

Right now I have some other issue- I have all the time little steam that came from one of this two pipes (pipes that are going to drain box).

You have one pipe from left - its for backflush. And on oposite side you have Expansion valve. But between these two you have little pipes that I'am not shure whats the use of them - and on one of them - I have little steam all the time..weird..


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

I called La Marzocco for last issue- and thats "normal after one year of HOME use" to replace O-Ring. So if anybody have this problem- this is the solutions.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

Latest news : I changed this little o-ring in La Marzocco service centre. Its so small


----------

